# Prayers needed for adoption of our new dog!



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Well, my husband and I submitted our application for a new dog yesterday.  I'm so excited, but I'm also afraid to be excited because I'm so afraid of being turned down!! The last time we applied for a puppy from a breeder, it wasn't a very good experience, and we never got past the application.  

Here is the dog in question:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10568182

I have spent the last several months searching on Petfinder and talking to breeders, looking for the "perfect" dog for us. There were many that were close, but not exactly right. We both love Northern breeds and I had my heart set on one, but I knew that finding one that was good with cats would be difficult, as well as the other traits we were looking for. When I found Willow, I just felt I had found the right dog. She is mixed with Shepherd, so she sounds a bit "softer" in her actions than a purebred Sibe. 

I can't wait to go visit her. She is a couple hours away, but I am more than willing to make the drive to meet her.

I just hope that they like my application and can see that I'm willing to learn, trying to be truthful on my application, and can provide a loving home for a dog. I'm so nervous because we are moving to a new home on September 15 - a home with a LOT of land and miles of hiking trails with access from our backyard, so plenty of room to exercise and play with a dog. I hope that this won't be a big "red flag" for them, adopting a dog so soon after our move! But we waited until the right situation came along, and I hope they can see that we waited for a good reason (not having enough land at our current house). I'm also worried because we can't install a fence until early next spring (at my husband's request), although I communicated our eagerness to jog, hike, and backpack with the dog on the local trails, as well as playing in the yard on-leash. I also let them know that I'm willing to install a trolley in the meantime until the fence can go up. I'm just so worried, I know they must get LOTS of adopters who say one thing, but intend to do another - but I'm being honest, and hope they can sense that! 

Do you all get this nervous when you put in an application on a rescue dog?  Prayers for a successful adoption would be appreciated!!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

oohh I'm so happy you applied for her - I liked her profile when you posted it the other day !! 

And yes when I put in my application to IDR for a dog I was a nervous wreck


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

We got accepted for Willow!!!! :grin :grin The shelter coordinator already followed up on our vet reference and is calling our personal references this week. We're going to go meet Willow next Saturday, and she is "on hold" for us! I'm THRILLED!!!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Whoohooo!  Keep us posted and send pics when you get her.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I will!!! Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

nekomi said:


> We got accepted for Willow!!!! :grin :grin The shelter coordinator already followed up on our vet reference and is calling our personal references this week. We're going to go meet Willow next Saturday, and she is "on hold" for us! I'm THRILLED!!!!


 

Congrats !!!! I"m so excited for you and Willow


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Willow. She is beautiful. 

I look forward to hearing about all your adventures.


----------



## rex'smom (Jul 26, 2008)

shes gorgeous, almost looks like a wolf.
good luck i hope u guys get her


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

She's home! So far, so good with the cats. 

Here are a few pics...


























More...


----------



## LuckysJ (Aug 3, 2008)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!  I am so happy for you! May you have many enjoyable years ahead of you!


----------



## TinkerBella (Sep 6, 2008)

Willow is BEAUTIFUL... I rescued a dog about 6 months ago... I was anxious about the whole process as well?!


----------



## dobejazz (Jul 11, 2008)

She is a beautiful dog !! You are lucky to have found each other


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats. She is a beauty. Hope you have the best of luck with her.


----------

